# Mehrwertsteuer



## Unregistriert (2 September 2006)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage. Wie kann es sein, dass Mineralwasser mit 16 % besteuert wird ? Es heisst doch, dass Lebensmittel mit 7 % und Genussmittel mit 16 % Steuern belegt sind. Gilt denn Mineralwasser als Genussmittel und wenn ja warum ?

Besten Dank für plausible Erklärungen


----------



## Captain Picard (2 September 2006)

*AW: Mehrwertsteuer*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Besten Dank für plausible Erklärungen


Im Steuerrecht gibt es keine "plausiblen"  Erklärungen 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mineralwasser


> Im Gegensatz zu anderen Lebensmitteln wird Mineralwasser nicht mit lediglich 7 Prozent Mehrwertsteuer besteuert, sondern fällt - laut "Liste der dem ermäßigten Steuersatz unterliegenden Gegenstände" - nicht wie Kaffee oder Tee in die Kategorie der Grundnahrungsmittel und wird daher mit 16 Prozent Mehrwertsteuer besteuert.


http://www.mineralwasser.com/cms/startordner/presse/1339_a4656u1292.html


> Bonn/Berlin, 7. Januar 2002 – Wer Kaffee oder Tee trinkt, zahlt dafür 7 Prozent Mehrwertsteuer, wer zu Mineralwasser greift, gegenwärtig jedoch 16 Prozent. Doch die wenigsten Verbraucher wissen, dass der Fiskus ihr Getränk Nummer Eins mehr als doppelt so hoch belastet wie andere landwirtschaftliche Erzeugnisse – einschließlich Blumen, beispielsweise.
> 
> ???Im sowieso hart umkämpften Lebensmittelmarkt ist das für die Brunnenbetriebe eine ungerechtfertigte, wettbewerbsverzerrende Verteuerung ihrer Produkte“, kommentierte W.  S. , Geschäftsführer des Verbandes Deutscher Mineralbrunnen, die gegenwärtige Steuerregelung. Der Verbraucher habe sich nämlich an die üblichen Schwellenpreise gewöhnt und sei in der Regel nicht bereit, nur wegen höherer Mehrwertsteuersätze mehr zu bezahlen. So müssten die Brunnenbetriebe noch sehr viel schärfer kalkulieren als die übrige Lebensmittelindustrie.
> 
> ...


das war 2002


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2006)

*AW: Mehrwertsteuer*

Besten Dank für die prompte Antwort. Sie sind ja schneller als der Blitz Commander 

Nun, mir fiel das auch erst auf, als ich kürzlich mal zufällig meine Einkaufsquittungen genauer durchsah. Anscheinend ist es neu, dass nach den Preisen die Steuerangaben nun dahinterstehen. Mir ist das bis jetzt noch nie aufgefallen.

Für mich ist das Willkür und schreit nach Gerechtigkeit, denn wenn Mineralwasser in die Kategorie 16 % fällt, was wird dann nächstes Jahr ? Man kann echt hinschauen wo man will; überall Schieflagen in diesem unseren Lande. Manchmal frag ich mich wirklich, wo Gottes gerechte Hand bleibt.


----------



## Heiko (2 September 2006)

*AW: Mehrwertsteuer*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal frag ich mich wirklich, wo Gottes gerechte Hand bleibt.


Loki und Bartleby wurden verziehen und sie sind wieder beim Chef. 

Disclaimer: das ist ein Insider-Witz und kein Aufruf zu einer irgendwie gearteten Aktion.


----------



## berend2805 (2 September 2006)

*AW: Mehrwertsteuer*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend ist es neu, dass nach den Preisen die Steuerangaben nun dahinterstehen. Mir ist das bis jetzt noch nie aufgefallen.
> ...Manchmal frag ich mich wirklich, wo Gottes gerechte Hand bleibt.


Nein, neu ist das ganz gewiss nicht, das steht seit vielen Jahren schon auf Einkaufszetteln und ähnlichen Belegen. Was aber nun "Gottes gerechte Hand" mit Mehrwertsteuersätzen zu tun haben soll, erschließt sich mir nicht. Natürlich ist es schon bequem, sich auf "Gottes gerechte Hand" zu verlassen und beim Ausbleiben ihrer Tätigkeit auf alles Mögliche zu schimpfen, aber Vieles haben wir selbst in der Hand, wir müssten uns nur mal erheben und unseren Regierenden zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt. Dann müssten wir vor allem nicht mehr (meist vergeblich) auf "Gottes gerechte Hand" warten.


----------



## DNA2 (2 September 2006)

*AW: Mehrwertsteuer*



			
				berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> ... wir müssten uns nur mal erheben und unseren Regierenden zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt.


Gute Idee.

Wir erheben uns gegen die Mehrwertsteuererhöhung. "Steh auf, wenn du dagegen bist!". 

Besser noch: Wir zahlen die dann einfach nicht. Soll mich mein Supermarkt doch mal für die 2,6% verklagen, die ich ihm von jedem Produkt abziehe und nicht bezahle ... :bang:

Ach ja: 
Berend, gehst du schon mal vor?!? :holy:


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2006)

*AW: Mehrwertsteuer*



			
				berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In diesem Sinne war's ja auch gemeint. Wie gehen wir also vor ? Demo, Boykott, Klage ?


----------



## sascha (2 September 2006)

*AW: Mehrwertsteuer*



> wir müssten uns nur mal erheben und unseren Regierenden zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt.



Das "Erheben" steht dir bei jeder (Kommunal/Landtags/Bundestags/Europa-)Wahl frei.


----------



## technofreak (2 September 2006)

*AW: Mehrwertsteuer*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Das "Erheben" steht dir bei jeder (Kommunal/Landtags/Bundestags/Europa-)Wahl frei.


Erinnert mich aber immer etwas an die freie Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera...


----------



## sascha (2 September 2006)

*AW: Mehrwertsteuer*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Widerspruch. Aber ich finds immer etwas merkwürdig, wenn ich einerseits die empörte Aufschreie bei mehr oder minder fragwürdigen politischen Entscheidungen sehe, und andererseits die Wahlbeteiligung.


----------



## technofreak (2 September 2006)

*AW: Mehrwertsteuer*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich finds immer etwas merkwürdig, wenn ich einerseits die empörte Aufschreie bei mehr oder minder fragwürdigen politischen Entscheidungen sehe, und andererseits die Wahlbeteiligung.


ganz offen: meist wähle ich per Briefwahl und habe daher Muße genug,  den 
Wahlschein mit den "Wahl"möglichkeiten gründlich zu studieren.
Nicht mal mehr die Methode das kleinere/kleinste Übel zu wählen, erleichtert mir  
das Setzen des Kreuzchens. Ganz verdenken kann ich es den Leuten nicht...


----------



## Avor (2 September 2006)

*AW: Mehrwertsteuer*

Pest oder Cholera? Sind es nicht nur Marionetten, die wir wählen ... dürfen, sollen,  können ?  Wer regiert uns wirklich?


Mal eine andere Frage, wieviel Wärme braucht ein Mensch? Ist sie nicht auch ein Grundbedürfnis der Menschen? 

Stichwort: Heizöl. Die Preise steigen unaufhörlich auf dem Weltmarkt und die Konzerne machen Gewinne wie nie zuvor. Die Politik,  die täglichen Horrormeldungen  und auch Gerüchte sind immer gut um die Preise in die Höhe zu treiben.  Das ist Marktwirtschaft, auf die aber wir  Verbraucher keinen Einfluss nehmen können . Wir  brauchen  Heizenergie und müssen  bezahlen was verlangt wird. Meinen 30 Jahre alten Heizkessel mit dem ich auch Holz aus dem Wald  brennen konnte musste ich auf staatliche Anordnung verschrotten lassen. Dafür habe ich jetzt solargeheiztes Wasser und brauche wenigstens im Sommer kein Heizöl. 

Der Winter kann kommen und der Finanzminister darf  sich über die steigenden   Energiepreise freuen.   Und die Steuern steigen mit zum Wohle von Volk und Vaterland. Und wieviel Menschen  werden frieren müssen? Wobei ich  wieder bei meiner  Eingangsfrage  bin: 
Wieviel Wärme braucht der Mensch?

Gruß Avor


----------



## stieglitz (2 September 2006)

*AW: Mehrwertsteuer*

Desshalb trink ich ja auch Trollinger (7% MWSt) und kein Mineralwasser (16%).
Und beim Alkoholgehalt ist der Unterschied noch deutlicher.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2006)

*AW: Mehrwertsteuer*

Eine Alternative wäre auch:

1 Kubikmeter Wasser = 1000 Liter --> 2 EURO. Bisschen Kohlensäure rein. Bisschen Fruchtsaft rein... fertisch... und bedeutend viel mehr Mineralien hat gekauftes Mineralwasser auch nicht. Ausserdem geht das Kistenschleppen immer extrem in's Kreuz


----------



## johinos (3 September 2006)

*AW: Mehrwertsteuer*

Könnte auch damit zusammenhängen, dass manche Mineralwässer sich laut Testberichte nicht viel von Leitungswasser unterscheiden, das ja 16% wert ist. 

Umgekehrt sollen manche vorsichtige Geister ja Mineralwasser zum Zähneputzen nehmen - ganz klar eine 16-Prozent-Sache. Dazu neigen beim Trollinger ja nur ganz wenige Genießer.


----------



## stieglitz (3 September 2006)

*AW: Mehrwertsteuer*

Der Mehrwertsteuerwahn geht ja weiter, esse nie ein Esel-Schnitzel mit Mineralwasser, beides 16 % bald 19 %, esse Muli mit Chianti nur 7%,
verstanden? Ach, und guten Appetit!
http://www.spiegel.de/sptv/magazin/0,1518,415012,00.html


> Ab Januar nächsten Jahres soll der normale Mehrwertsteuersatz von 16 auf 19 Prozent steigen. Der ermäßigte Mehrwertsteuersatz von sieben Prozent für "besonders förderungswürdige Güter und Dienstleistungen" bleibt dagegen bestehen. Und genau da fängt es an kompliziert zu werden. Denn was macht eine Ware "förderungswürdig" und was nicht? Warum wird beispielsweise ein Pferd mit sieben Prozent besteuert und ein Esel mit 16? Und warum wird ein Maultier, das im Falle einer Paarung der beiden Rassen heraus käme, wieder nur mit sieben Prozent veranschlagt.


----------



## Adele (4 September 2006)

*AW: Mehrwertsteuer*

Ihr habt aber auch gar kein Verständnis....
Die ganze Mehrwertsteuererhöhung ist doch nötig, um das ganze Heer von Zoll- und Finanzbeamten bezahlen zu können, die ja auch wegen der erhöhten Preise noch vernünftig leben wollen und sicher bald eine Gehaltserhöhung brauchen. 
Aber um den Bürger nicht allzu sehr zu verschrecken, dürfen wenigsten wenige Dinge nicht so hoch besteuert werden. Und wo ist das Problem? Da wird eben in Aachen und Iffezheim nur noch auf Mulis geritten. Und auf dem Drachenfels schleppen schon traditionell die Esel die lauffaulen Ausflügler nach oben.

p-s. Trollinger zum Zähne putzen..........  Das wäre ja wie mit Waschbenzin das Gesicht reinigen


----------



## stieglitz (4 September 2006)

*AW: Mehrwertsteuer*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> p-s. Trollinger zum Zähne putzen..........  Das wäre ja wie mit Waschbenzin das Gesicht reinigen


Du hast keine Ahnung, Adele, Trollinger mit Minzgeschack ...   mmmh 

Aber die MWSt. auf Esel hat mir keine Ruhe gegeben. Also auf Eselfleisch, dass zum Verzehr bestimmt ist, wird auch nur mit 7 % versteuert.
Aber lest besser mal selbst den Irrsinn:


> Detailliert führen die Beamten darin auf, welche Überbleibsel von Pferd und Esel sie für genießbar und damit steuerbegünstigt halten. Nämlich: "Köpfe und Teile davon (einschließlich Ohren), Füße, Schwänze, Herzen, Lebern, Nieren, Thymusdrüsen (Bries), Bauchspeicheldrüsen, Hirn, Lungen, Schlünde, Nierenzapfen, Saumfleisch, Milz, Zungen, Bauchnetz, Rückenmark, genießbare Haut, Geschlechtsorgane (z.B. Gebärmütter, Eierstöcke, Hoden), Schilddrüsen und Hirnanhangdrüsen". Därme, Blasen, Mägen, Hufe und Tierblut kann man ihrer Ansicht nach dagegen nicht verzehren, deshalb gibt es für sie keinen Steuervorteil.
> 
> ........
> 
> Aufpassen muss deshalb auch derjenige, der seine Verwandten zu Grabe tragen lässt. Wenn der Friedhofsgärtner frische Pflanzen liefert oder die Gräber mit Tannengrün eindeckt, verlangt das Finanzamt meist nur sieben Prozent Mehrwertsteuer - allerdings nur dann, "wenn der Unternehmer außer dem Transport keine weiteren Tätigkeiten ausführt". "Pflanzt dagegen ein Gärtner, Friedhofsgärtner usw. von ihm gelieferte Pflanzen auftragsgemäß in das Erdreich ein oder führt er weitere Tätigkeiten in diesem Zusammenhang aus, so handelt es sich um eine Werklieferung, die im Erstellen einer nicht begünstigten Garten- bzw. Grabanlage besteht. " Die Hinterbliebenen sollten also zwei getrennte Aufträge vergeben: Der eine Gärtner liefert die Pflanzen - zu sieben Prozent , der andere pflanzt - zu 16 Prozent.


Man könnte jetzt also, wenn man bösartig ist, daraus schliessen, dass die Pflege der Hinterbliebenen, wie Esel besteuert wird. 
http://www.ig-soziale-gerechtigkeit.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=104&Itemid=2


----------



## Avor (4 September 2006)

*AW: Mehrwertsteuer*

Wie werden Elefanten besteuert? Oder Fossilien in Form von Energie? Bei Eseln und Gewürzen   weiß ich es jetzt aus diesem Forum.  Brauche  Zahlen für nächste pseudopoetische Abhandlungen. Ein Gedicht kann sooo  abstrus  überhaupt nicht sein , wie diese hirnverbohrten Ergüsse der  teuer bezahlten Oberfachleute und Politiker  in diesem unseren Land.   
Spaß beiseite:

Nochmal Fossilien = Erdöl. Teurer als Mineralwasser. Heute lese ich, daß der Preis  auf dem Weltmarkt fällt. Die Amis fangen an zu sparen  und ihre Wirschaft hat Flaute. Lager sind gut gefüllt. Aber hier in Deutschland wird der Preis durch angebliche Lieferengpässe hochgehalten.  Die Erhöhung der Mehrwertsteuer und der zu erwartende Kaufrausch davor  wie auch die eiligen Energiekosten-Erhöhungen lassen grüßen. Die Strategie der Konzerne stimmt. und Vater Staat darf  sich auf Mehreinnahmen  nach der Formel Steuern auf die Steuern freuen.    

Der Winter kommt bestimmt, und die Einnahmen werden sprudeln. Meine Forderung: Für Heizöl als lebens-und gesundheitserhaltendes Gut nur   7%, MWTST. Die geplante Aufstockung auf 19%   ist asozial und schädlich fürs Volk, dem die Politikr alle einen Eid geschworen haben. Sollte ich mit der Forderung daneben liegen, dann lasse ich mich gerne belehren.


Gruß  Avor


----------

